# صورة لطفل يقع من الدور العاشر( ممنوع لاصحاب القلوب الضعيفة)



## sony_33 (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*ملحوظة ممنوع لاصحاب القلوب الضعيفة






























صورة مؤثرة قوى بعد الشر عننا





















 الصورة جاية اهى




















تحذير هام
  ممنوع لاصحاب القلوب الضعيفة































 اهى
























:12F616~137::12F616~137::12F616~137::12F616~137:
:t11::t11::t11::t11::t11::t11:
 تعيشو وتخدو غيرها*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 أكتوبر 2008)

انا قولت مقلب برده 
الله يرحم البيضه الصفار طلع وبعد عن البياض حاجه تقطع القلب هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## sony_33 (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههه
 الله  يكون فى عون ا امها كان نفسها تكبر لغاية متشوفها فرخة صغيرة كدة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 العزاء فى عشة ام كتكت
 بعد مثلثل البيضة والحجر مباشرا*​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (27 أكتوبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا على المقلب يا سونى تعيش وتكرره


----------



## aymanfree (27 أكتوبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههه لا بجد جميلة شكرااااااااااا يا سونى


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*هههههههههههه

قطعت قلبى يا سونى *​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه الله يرحمها كانت بيضة بلدى ​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*والعزاء فى الطاسة 

ولا عزاء للقشر البيض 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أكتوبر 2008)

هههههههههههههه 
جامده يا سونى ​


----------



## sony_33 (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*كل دول قلبهم جامد علشان يشوفو الصورة
 قلبى معاكم
ارجو الحضور بالملابس الرسمية
 ولا عزاء للنساء 
العنوان عشة رقم 5 يمين عم عبدة البقال
طاسة رقم9 عيون او قمليت
شكرا*​


----------



## sony_33 (28 أكتوبر 2008)

* كانت بيضة ولا كل البيضضضضضضضات
 وكان حلمها كبير
 ياحصرة الفرخة عليها 
 ويا شماتت الديوك فيها
عجبى*​


----------



## meraa (28 أكتوبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة يا سوني
ملعوبة*


----------



## ابن المصلوب (29 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا يرحمه اكيد كان عنده افكار كتير عاوز يعماها يتقلي في سمن مثلا


----------



## god love 2011 (29 أكتوبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ميرسى ليك كتيرررررررررررر على المقلب​​


----------



## rana1981 (29 أكتوبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوة كتير بس يا حرام قطعتي قلبي​


----------



## sony_33 (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*مفيش معزيين تانى ولا اية
هى الجنازة حارة والميت بيضة*​


----------



## اللص المخلْص (29 أكتوبر 2008)

يسلمو ايديك عنجد ضحكتني من كل قلبي الرب يباركك


----------



## sony_33 (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*اي خدمة يا صديقى*​


----------



## dark_angel (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*ممكن اللى اتكسر يتصلح و نلمها و نقليها*​


----------



## sony_33 (30 أكتوبر 2008)

dark_angel قال:


> *ممكن اللى اتكسر يتصلح و نلمها و نقليها*​


 *لا لا الى انكسر لا يمكن يتصلح ابد
 علشان طعمها فى القلى بيبقى وحش*​


----------



## zama (31 أكتوبر 2008)

مقلب جامد
وحلو


----------



## sony_33 (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*تكرم اخى وتعيش وتاخد غيرها*​


----------



## sony_33 (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا كنت زعلان على حلمة الى متحققش وانة يكبر ويتاكل بعد كدة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا لمروركم*​


----------



## Scofield (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*تصدق انا فكرت بجد و داخل الموضوع فرحان و مبسوط ان الواد وقع واتاريك هتقلى بيض*


----------



## بحبك يا رب (6 نوفمبر 2008)

هههههههههههه بجد مشكووووور


----------



## nonaa (6 نوفمبر 2008)

يا حرااااااااااااااام صعبت عليا اوى
الله يرحمها​


----------



## sony_33 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*مشكورين ومنجلكمش فى حاجة وحشة
هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## sony_33 (11 أبريل 2009)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين​


----------



## doooody (11 أبريل 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
كنت عارفة انة مقلب بس جميل اوي 
::big35:​


----------



## باسم من ليبيا (11 أبريل 2009)

حلوة منك


----------



## مريم12 (11 أبريل 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
جميلة يا سونى
بس بلا ش العيون و الاوميليت
هه هه هه هه هه​*


----------



## lion_heart (11 أبريل 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​ 
حركة حلوة شكرا ليك​


----------



## sony_33 (11 أبريل 2009)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (12 أبريل 2009)

ههههههههه
مقلب جميل جداااا يا سوني​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (15 أبريل 2009)

يا "تييييييييييييييييت ..."
​


----------



## zama (17 أبريل 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حراااااااااااام عليك أنا شبعت مقالب
بس حلوة 
شكراً


----------



## sony_33 (26 أبريل 2009)

تعيش وتاخد غيرها​


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (26 أبريل 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا على المقلب يا سونى تعيش وتكرره


----------



## + بريسكلا + (26 أبريل 2009)

:36_1_4:

*حد بلغ اهله

ههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا سونى​*​


----------



## white rose (27 أبريل 2009)

يسلموا سوني
حلو كتير هالمقلب


بس مؤثر جدا جدا

يالله هاي الدنيي و احوالا

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## monygirl (27 أبريل 2009)

_الله يرحم البيضة _
_مش كانت ممكن تبقى كتكوت حلو كدة _
_ويجيب انفلونزا الطيور _
_يلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا خدت الشر وراحتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت _
_ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه_​ 
_ثانكس على الصورة_​


----------



## sony_33 (27 أبريل 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههه
ااهى البيضة دى هى سبب الفلوانزا الطيور
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## muheb (27 أبريل 2009)

هههههههههههه يحرام وقع ازي المسكين ده


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 أبريل 2009)

*وده بفعل فاعل ولا قضاء وقدر ههههههههههههههه
مرسيه ليك سوني​*


----------



## cross of jesus (28 أبريل 2009)

ههههههههههه

نكته جامده يا سونى 

ربنا يصبر اهلها ويعوضهم

منتظرين الجديد​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (29 أبريل 2009)

*لا بجد كانت طيبة هههههههههه*
*ميرسى سونى*​


----------



## just member (30 أبريل 2009)

*ههههههههههه*
*الله يرحمها كانت طيبة *
**​


----------

